# Is there a trick to cooking salmon on the grill?



## lmw80 (May 4, 2006)

I tried it a couple of years ago, but when I went to turn it, it fell apart.  I have been scared to try it since.

Any tricks out there for making the salmon steak stay together?


----------



## Andy M. (May 4, 2006)

When the grill is hot, wipe the grate with some oil on a paper towel.  Oil the salmon and season it.  Place it on the grill and leave it undisturbed for several minutes.  Food will stick to the grill initially but will release after cooking for a while.  If you try to move it too soon, you will have problems.  Turn it over and repeat.


----------



## marmalady (May 5, 2006)

Andy's so right - don't play with your food!   That's probably the hardest thing to learn, both on the stovetop and the grill.  The meat or fish will 'tell' you when it's ready to be turned, by releasing from the grill top or skillet when a nice crust develops.


----------



## Alix (May 5, 2006)

My other tip is to buy a fillet that has the skin still on and slap it on the grill skin side down. When it forms that nice crust marmalady describes, then you can flip it for a quick second to get the grill marks on the other side.


----------



## lmw80 (May 5, 2006)

Oooh, great, thanks!


----------



## E36 (May 8, 2006)

i like to use presoaked cedar planks.


----------



## 240brickman (May 27, 2006)

Probably a bit late with this, but...

Yes, you do want to oil your grill well, and use moderate-to-high heat to prevent salmon (or pretty much any filleted fish) from sticking/breaking apart.

I also have one of those long, narrow "fast-food" burger flippers that I use almost exclusively for grilling fish (even tuna steaks, etc). It can get under the entire piece of fish at one time, so there's less risk of tearing/breaking. They do sell extra-wide metal spatulas that are made for this purpose, but I got mine at a flea market for 50 cents!

--J


----------



## KellyM (Jun 11, 2006)

*salmon on the grill*

Steaks, or fillets?


----------



## Robt (Jun 11, 2006)

I take my slab and season- for me mostly just salt and pepper, then I place on a hot grill [ my gas Weber about 350 chamber temp] and grill.  I use a thermometer and remove at 115 degrees in the thickest part.  We like it rare or at least moist.  If you want it dryer or even flakey -as in over cooked, no higher than 130 degrees.  I really don't care about grill marks so I don't turn it.

That said, in the northwest we are blessed most of the year with really fresh wild salmon and when fish is this fresh you can get pretty basic in your approach.  

Per Kelly M's query above, I never bother with salmon steaks, no real reason, just don't.


----------



## Swann (Jun 11, 2006)

I have a basket to put the salmon into. Just flip the basket and no fear of the fish breaking up. Usually have a 3# skinless fillet from Costco. If it is a whole fish it is not as apt the break up but can be unwieldy to turn over. I cook it 10 min per inch. Half on each side. In the oven I use the same time but do not turn over at 450°. Yes you measure the salmon at the thickest part... it comes out nice and juicy.


----------

